# حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت



## kiko (8 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد
اميـــــــــــــن

هذا الموضوع هدية لجميع المواقع المسيحية على النت 

الان على منتدى 

الكنيسة 

ولاول مرة على النت 
الاجبية بصوت 

ساتر ميخائيل

المقــــــدمة 


يقول الانبا مقاريوس الكبير


*« كمثلِ الحديد الذي إذا طرحتَه في النار يصيرُ أبيضَ ويتنقَّى من الشوائبِ، كذلك النفس إذا ما حلَّ فيها الروحُ القدس المعزي وسكن فيها فإنها تصير نقيةً كالملح متلألئة ببياض الفضيلة، فتنسى الأرضيات وتشتاق إلى السماويات، وتوجد في كل وقتٍ سكرانةً بالإلهيات شغوفةً بالعلويات. وذلك من أجلِ نقاوتها وطهارتها حتى يظن الإنسانُ أنه قد انتقل من هذا العالمِ إلى الحياةِ الأبدية بربنا يسوع المسيح، ويرى الجزاءَ الكاملَ العادلَ العتيد أن يكون للأبرارِ والخطاةِ في الدهرِ الآتي الذي لن يزولَ الدائم إلى الأبد ».*

*هكذا نحن يجب علينا ان نسمع مادائما يقربنا الى الله من اجل ذلك يسرنى انا اقدم لكم *

*الاجبية مسموعة بصوت المرنم *
*(( سـاتر ميخائيل ))*
*بجد رااااااااائعة* 

*ملحوظة : هذه الملفات مضغوطة ببرنامج الوينرار *
*ماعليك قعله هو فك الضغط فقط *
*




*


*









*

*صـــلاة باكــــر *


*صلاة الثالثــــــة*


*صـــلاة السادســة*



*صــلاة التاسعــــة *


*صــلاة الغــــروب *


*صــلاة النـــــوم*



*صـــلاة الخدمة الاولى *



*صـــلاة الخدمة الثانية *



*صـــلاة الخدمة الثالثة *






















صلوا من اجلى 
kiko​


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*

*شكرا جزيلا, ربنا يباركك, جارى التحميل*


----------



## kiko (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*

*شكرا ليك على مرورك ​*


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*

*ايه الحاجات الجميله دى ربنا يباركك فعلا مشاركه اكثر من رائعه*


----------



## kiko (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*

*اى خدمة ياغاااااالى على فكرة في لينك خشوا عليه هاتلاقى ترانيم كتيررررررررر
دة 

http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=121*​


----------



## amirawadid (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*

جارى التحميل وشكرا انا واثقة انه رائع


----------



## amirawadid (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*

انا حملته بالامس وكل شوية اسمع واحدة من صلوات السواعى وهى اكتر من رائعة نشكركم  على المجهود الجميل ربنا يباركم وفعلا كل الناس تصلى حتى وهى مشغولة نتعلم نلهج فى ناموس الرب كل حين


----------



## انطون اميل (17 أغسطس 2008)

اه الجمال ده كان نفسى فبه من زمان ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kiko (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*

*شكراااااااا ليكم كلكم على الردود الجميله دى بجد انتوا بركه كبيرررررررره *

*ربنا يبارك حياااااتكم *
*صلو ا من اجلى *

*وهنااا المزيييييييد للكثير من الترانيم *
*http://stdemiana-avatomas.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=121*​


----------



## apo galal (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك بجد وربنا يعودك على تعبك ربنا يباركك


----------



## apo galal (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك على تعب محبتك وربنا يعوض تعبك ربنا معاك


----------



## naro_lovely (8 فبراير 2009)

*مرسى جدااااا ربنا يعوض تعبك*

:018a1d~146::01f577~130:


----------



## وائل زيتون (8 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم صلوات العذراء والقديسين تكون معكم


----------



## raoufebotross (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## peter yossab (12 أغسطس 2011)

*:94:اسجل اعجابى بالاجبية والجميلة وبالصوت الرائع الرب يبارككم لمذيد من الاعمال القيمة*


----------



## semooo (19 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك كل خير , لكن معلش يا ريت مراجعة لينك الخدمة التانية فى صلاة نص الليل ...


----------



## مكرم زكى (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: رد على: حصريا (( الاجبية )) يصوت ساتر ميخائيل لاول مرة على النت*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا, ربنا يباركك, جارى التحميل*


جميل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## prayer heartily (17 سبتمبر 2011)

عمل خدمه جميل

شكرا


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*الف شكر*

*كل الروابط شغالة ما عدا*

*صـــلاة الخدمة الثانية *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------

